# Scientists Accidentally Discover New Shade of Blue



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 28, 2016)

Called YInMn blue, the pigment will finally be available to artists and manufacturers later this year through an agreement with the Ohio-based Shepherd Color Company, _artnet_ reports.








It’s unusually good at reflecting infrared light, which could make it useful in roofing materials, reflecting sunlight to keep buildings cool.






http://www.shepherdcolor.com/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 28, 2016)

I swear I've already seen this exact shade my whole life.  It must be a minute difference that the human eye cannot differentiate??


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 28, 2016)

Could not resist


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 28, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Could not resist


  Always loved Blackadder!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2016)

Those pictures...


----------



## Frick (Jun 28, 2016)

You can patent colours? Or is it just the compund?


----------



## Totally (Jun 28, 2016)

Frick said:


> You can patent colours? Or is it just the compund?



Colours. I know patone and one other company are the biggest patent holders. Car companies like to patent AND trademark colors too. (e.g. Ferrari, Ford, Jaguar...etc) Random thought: What can't you patent, trademark, copyright these days?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 28, 2016)

Totally said:


> What can't you patent, trademark, copyright these days?



There are some things that get turned down (such as words in common usage, or the sound of a Harley Davidson motorcycle).  But not as many as you'd think.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Jun 28, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I swear I've already seen this exact shade my whole life.  It must be a minute difference that the human eye cannot differentiate??



It's new pigment. With desirable properties :
"So, what’s so special about this blue?
This pigment is far more stable when exposed to heat or acidic conditions. Additionally, unlike Prussian blue or Cobalt blue pigments, it doesn’t release cyanide and is not carcinogenic – that's always a plus. Not only that, the highly reflective properties of the new pigment means it could be used in paints that could help keep buildings cool by reflecting infrared light."...“Our pigment is useful for art restoration, because it is similar to ultramarine but really more durable.”
http://www.iflscience.com/chemistry/this-new-shade-of-blue-was-accidentally-discovered-by-chemists/

Also can we tell its exact colour by looking at its representation on our screens?


----------



## Ungari (Jun 28, 2016)

Blue Man Group


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 28, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Blue Man Group



Lol , but they are really good


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 28, 2016)

Laughing_Beast said:


> Also can we tell its exact colour by looking at its representation on our screens?



Exactly!  That's my point!  It may be new pigmenting with numerous grand qualities, but my eye cannot tell the difference from what I perceive to be that exact shade already existing.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 28, 2016)

This totally feels appropriate


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Called YInMn blue, the pigment will finally be available to artists and manufacturers later this year through an agreement with the Ohio-based Shepherd Color Company, _artnet_ reports.



Don't Buy it   Please Don't Buy it
the Ohio-based Shepherd Color Company, _artnet_  is The Belgium Subsidery of Soyent Green

Its made from Smurf skin and other byproducts


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 28, 2016)

well totally look like Klein's blue maybe a little less ... oh well subtle shade are hard to notice ... let's hope it's not identical to Klein's one (exist since 50-60s ... )
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Klein_Blue


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 28, 2016)

This guy must adore it too...


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Jun 28, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> This guy must adore it too...
> 
> View attachment 75821


Fantomas!!! 
Is he famous in Latvia too? I'm just 33 but I grew up on those movies in Czechoslovakia.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 28, 2016)

Laughing_Beast said:


> Fantomas!!!
> Is he famous in Latvia too? I'm just 33 but I grew up on those movies in Czechoslovakia.



Well... I am 30, definitely the last generation born in USSR remembers this awesome guy .


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 29, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Don't Buy it   Please Don't Buy it
> the Ohio-based Shepherd Color Company, _artnet_  is The Belgium Subsidery of Soyent Green
> 
> Its made from Smurf skin and other byproducts



I hate smurfs, so I will buy an industrial quantity.  It'll be expensive, but the frog god demands it.


----------



## manofthem (Jun 29, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It’s unusually good at reflecting infrared light, which could make it useful in roofing materials, reflecting sunlight to keep buildings cool.


----------

